# Making smaller batches



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

After the frustration of throwing away old moldy chevre, I've figured out that I must now make smaller batches of cheese. Using two gallons of milk and then the family doesn't eat it is just not going to work for me. :down

Making the change from using store bought cream cheese and sour cream to using chevre, and snacking on cheese and crackers instead of junk food is easy for *me*, but it doesn't seem to come easily to the family.

I'm going to have to convert recipes to use only a gallon of milk. Any warnings, suggestions, or tips?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Chevre freezes well. You can freeze it plain, without salt, in freezer containers. Then defrost it and add salt and herbs or seasoning. If you put it in pretty jars with fancy crackers you have a wonderful Christmas gift!

Christy


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

I was going to ask the same question about reducing recipes. I hope to hear some suggestions and mostly that it can be done!  I want to use fresh milk but I only get a gallon at a time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, the Formage Blanc and Chevre cultures from http://www.cheesemaking.com/ are for use with one gallon.

Chevre 
1 gallon of goat milk
1/2 c buttermilk 
1Tbsp dilute rennet (3 drops rennet into 1/3c cool water)

Warm milk to 80F
Add Buttermilk and dilute rennet
Let set approx 8hrs until set
Drain approx 6hrs
Add 1tea kosher salt per pound of finished cheese

Christy


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Christy! I like making vinegar cheese because I can use any amount of milk and add the vinegar accordingly. 

But what about reducing amounts for Mozzerella and hard cheeses- Cheddar, Jack?


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

My family will use hard cheese. So, I make two pound wheels of cheddar. That's not *big*, but it's at least usable for us.

It's the Feta and Chevre that are the problems in our house. I even made the Chevre into several different herbed and flavored batches, and it still sits. Everybody says they love it, but it's not what they reach for at snack time.


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

You could also start substituting in recipes like I have. I put italian seasoning in it and use it in lasagna. I also make cheesecakes and a chevre pound cake out of it. OOH! and, I tried this last night. We always put sour cream in our mashed potatoes and I put chevre in it and it was really good. 

Just some suggestions to maybe cut down on the waist. I always only use one gallon when I make it, so that will help as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Put your feta in a salt brine. I made three batches 2 gallon each before I sold out the goats in 07 and ate on it for 10 months before I had any more milk to make more. It never went bad or tasted any differently then fresh. Just have to have the refrigerator room.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

feta also will keep forever in olive oil refrigerated


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone know how to cut a mozzarella recipe to 1 gallon?

Tiffany


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Chevre marinated in Olive oil, like feta is really good, and makes an excellent spread. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think if you have a recipe for mozz. that's say two gallons you can just cut the recipe in half w/o problems. I would just be careful with the temps. as they are more votile in the smaller batches.
Megan


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think if you have a recipe for mozz. that's say two gallons you can just cut the recipe in half w/o problems.


I think so too. But I haven't ever tried it with Mozzarella so I can't say for sure.

Christy


----------

